# correr?



## nusa

Olá! Boa noite:

Tengo problemas con la traducción de la siguientes palabras:

-Por isso tudo lhe *corre *bem, até os descostos.
-Os jantares de Monica também *corren* sempre muito bem.
-Amanhã te *corro* às dez. 

Desde ja, obrigada.


----------



## Amarello

nusa said:


> Olá! Boa noite:
> 
> Tengo problemas con la traducción de la siguientes palabras:
> 
> -Por isso tudo lhe *corre *bem, até os descostos.
> -Os jantares de Monica também *corren* sempre muito bem.
> -Amanhã te *corro* às dez.
> 
> Desde ja, obrigada.


 
Oi Nusa,

É descostos? ou desgostos?
Amarello


----------



## MOC

Olá nusa,

Correr significa literalmente o mesmo que em espanhol, mas no contexto dessa expressão significa o mesmo que em espanhol seria "sale".

Por exemplo a primeira frase significa:

"Todo le sale bien"


----------



## nusa

_Oi Nusa,

É descostos? ou desgostos?
Amarello_

Tienes razón me equivoque al escribirlo, es  "desgostos"

Obrigada.


----------



## Amarello

MOC said:


> Olá nusa,
> 
> Correr significa literalmente o mesmo que em espanhol, mas no contexto dessa expressão significa o mesmo que em espanhol seria "sale".
> 
> Por exemplo a primeira frase significa:
> 
> "Todo le sale bien"


 
Ok, supongo que es "giria" ¿no?  Por contexto en las dos primeras oraciones puede ser "le sale".  Pero ¿y en el caso de "Amanhã te *corro* às dez"?  ¿Significa "te veo" o algo así?  ¡Qué preguntona que soy! jiji.
Muchos saludos,
Amarello


----------



## MOC

A última também não sei o que quer dizer. 
Penso que seja alguma expressão brasileira. Convinha que alguém do Brasil explicasse.
Se é uma expressão de português de Portugal, então nunca ouvi nada igual. Não tenho ideia nenhuma.


----------



## Vanda

_Amanhã te *corro* às dez._

Você realmente ouviu essa expressão?! Para mim é nova e olha que sou bem "corrida" em já ter ouvido alguma expressão inusitada!...  De qualquer jeito, gostaria imenso de saber de onde é tal expressão.


----------



## sara_gdleon

se for espanhol então quer dizer algo assim como, amanhã eu le-peço que vá embora.

"correr" (em México) em esse enunciado é "andáte" em Argentina

provavelmente foi dito em portunhol.....


----------



## Amarello

sara_gdleon said:


> se for espanhol então que dizer algo assim como, amanhã eu le-peço que vá embora.
> 
> "correr" (em México) em esse enunciado é "andáte" em Argentina
> 
> provavelmente foi dito em portunhol.....


 

Ahhh, podría ser.  Algo así como decimos acá, "te boto" (Mañana te boto a las diez).
Amarello


----------



## nusa

Huy! Creo que os he liado un poco, me explico:

En las dos primeras frases más o menos  lo intuía, aúnque en español de España *corre* no es igual a *sale.*
En cuanto a la tercera " amanhã te *corro* ás dez" puedo estar equivocada porque fue una frase tomada a oido, se la oí decir a un chico del norte de Portugal, a una chica española. Ahora pensando, creo que puede ser portuñol, el chico supongo que quiso decir "mañana te cojo/recojo/busco a las diez"( en tu casa o algún lugar...)

Una pequeña confusión que a mí no me cuadraba.
  Muito obrigada pela ajuda.


----------



## Vanda

_mañana te cojo/recojo/busco a las diez_

Ah! Agora faz sentido para mim. Algo como: amanhã te pego às ...


----------



## MOC

nusa, é capaz de ter ouvido bem afinal (ou quase).

Fui-me informar com um amigo que mora na fronteira do rio Minho com Espanha.

Perguntei se conhecia a expressão e ele disse que pode ser usada em dois contextos:

- Para dizer que vai tirar a pessoa de algum lugar às 10. Neste caso o lugar é especificado.

ex: "amanhã corro-te de casa às 10." = "Vou-te buscar a casa às 10."

- Para dizer que vai levantar a pessoa da cama.

ex: "amanhã corro-te às 10." = "Vou-te acordar às 10"


Pode ser alguma destas?


----------



## nusa

Tenía la frase escrita en un papel que no encuentro, pero era algo como:

Amanhã te corro ás dez em tua casa. (yo ló traducia como: mañana te busco a las diez en tu casa, pero si lo comparaba con las otras dos frases no me parecía el mismo verbo, claro, ahora veo que no es el mismo)

Bien por tu amigo MOC, por lo que dices están cerca, éstos chicos estaban trabajando en Madrid y viven entre Braga y Viana do Castelo.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## kurumin

Amarello said:


> (_Mañana te boto a las diez_).


soa bem engraçado


----------



## Amarello

kurumin said:


> soa bem engraçado


 
Jejej sí pero ya veo que no es.
Amarello


----------



## magdala

Hola chicos y chicas!
al leer el ejemplo: "amanhã corro-te de casa às 10", que jamás había oído,
ma cordé de otro ejemplo curiosos con el verbo correr en português. si cambiamos este ejemplo por: "amanhã corro contigo de casa às 10", le cambiamos radicalmente el sentido: "mañana te echo de casa/expulso a las 10". ? curioso no?


----------



## MOC

O "corro contigo" é usado nacionalmente penso eu. O "corro-te" deve ser uma variante regional da mesma expressão porque tal como disse em cima pode ser usado também com esse sentido.


----------



## jazyk

> ex: "amanhã corro-te de casa às 10." =


Ouvindo isso, eu pensaria que ele a expulsaria de casa às 10 horas.


----------



## Alentugano

jazyk said:


> Ouvindo isso, eu pensaria que ele a expulsaria de casa às 10 horas.



Eu também. 
Por exemplo: _Ele foi corrido a tiro.= Ele foi expulso a tiro._


----------

